# Dutch Nationals on November 15



## Ron (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi guys,

Dutch Nationals will be held on Saturday November 15, 2008 in Zwolle.
Details on http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=Netherlands2008
Competition website on http://www.speedcubing.com/events/nk2008/

For the record, this competition is open to competitors from all countries.
The competition will be held at a large fair, so it will be similar to German Nationals.
But we will have more room. 

It would be great to meet some Belgian and German competitors...

Have fun,

Ron


----------



## Jacco (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm coming =)


----------



## TMOY (Oct 30, 2008)

There is one big difference with German Nationals: there is no V-cubes competition planned on the next day.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 11, 2008)

TMOY said:


> There is one big difference with German Nationals: there is no V-cubes competition planned on the next day.



Erik and I were asked by the Dutch V-Cube distributor to perform demonstrations. Details are not clear yet, but just maybe a race is a possibility?


----------



## Ton (Nov 11, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> TMOY said:
> 
> 
> > There is one big difference with German Nationals: there is no V-cubes competition planned on the next day.
> ...



We have now a free space , we are sponsored by the venue, so we do not have room for demonstrations or a race on Saturday. But there is room on Sunday!!! I guess as long as the distributor is willing to pay. Ask Ron for the contact information. 

btw please do not break our agreement with the venue , we have now a free spot because we have no sponsors and are not promoting any cube manufacturer.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 11, 2008)

Ton said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > TMOY said:
> ...



I will call you today about this. I don't really understand what you do/don't want to happen


----------



## blade740 (Nov 11, 2008)

I think he means they are getting the booth/slot/space at the fair for free because they are not selling/promoting anything, just holding a competition. If you were to promote V-cubes, you would be getting a free space to do the same as everyone else who paid for their spaces.


----------



## Ton (Nov 11, 2008)

blade740 said:


> I think he means they are getting the booth/slot/space at the fair for free because they are not selling/promoting anything, just holding a competition. If you were to promote V-cubes, you would be getting a free space to do the same as everyone else who paid for their spaces.



Ack:
promote V-cubes = you have to pay for the space, Still possible for Sunday!

Maybe next year ,we will use two days , then there might be room for a 6x6 or 7x7 competition. In any case it would help if the V-cube distributor contact us -organising team- , so we can arrange things in the future. I would appreciate any initiative as long as you contact us, I repeat, so we can arrange things.

btw the V-cube distributor is very welcome at the Den Hague Open 29 Nov!!!


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 11, 2008)

Ton said:


> blade740 said:
> 
> 
> > I think he means they are getting the booth/slot/space at the fair for free because they are not selling/promoting anything, just holding a competition. If you were to promote V-cubes, you would be getting a free space to do the same as everyone else who paid for their spaces.
> ...


The V-cube distributor has his own (I assume paid) stand where Erik and I will be doing promo-work. We will make sure not to come to close to the competition area


----------



## Ton (Nov 11, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> The V-cube distributor has his own (I assume paid) stand where Erik and I will be doing promo-work. We will make sure not to come to close to the competition area



So in that case, we can also do an unofficial competition on Sunday -official competitions must be announced a month in advance.

To alll, on Saturday you must be available for the competition, I do not like Germany repeated where a few must work very hard because other cubers where on the V-cube stand. So - I guess Ron also- will be strict , *when you are called for and are not on the stand you risks to be disqualified for all attempts.* So I suggest you do the promotion on Sunday since you must be close at the competition area.

@ Arnaud
Can you inform that the V-cube distributor is very welcome at the Den Hague Open 29 Nov with the 6x6 and 7x7 competition. I will charge 4 Euro (lunch)


----------

